# Grilled Spot Prawn and Smoked Scallop Pizza ( A Follow up to the Smoked Swimming Scallop Post)



## RyeSmoke (May 11, 2020)

So the other day I posted about the smoked pink swimming scallops I did up. Brined for 30 minutes on a mix of sugar, salt, soy, garlic, water, and Datu Puti vinegar. Then smoked them for a couple hours on a mix of cherry and maple. See my earlier post for the full step by step. They turned out incredible. They were actually even better after resting overnight in the fridge.







The Scallops were destined for barbecued pizza the following night. But I also had some fresh spot prawns so I figured I might as well double down on the local seafood and throw the prawns on there. For those not familiar with Spot Prawns - They are the jewels of the Pacific Northwest. Technically they aren't a prawn at all but rather a shrimp, however they are the largest shrimp species along the coast and the commercial season for them is only a 4-6week window. So getting them fresh is a real treat. Even frozen they retail at $35/lb. Luckily I have fishing friends who were able to hook me up in a trade for some of my smoked salmon.

I tossed the prawns in some sumac and olive oil and cranked the Weber Genesis 2 as high as it would go. I upgraded last year to some beautiful enamel coated cast iron diffusers and grills which just radiate the heat. Had it up to well above 600f. Basically by the time I had all the prawns down on the grills they were ready to flip. About 30 seconds a side and they were cooked perfectly. Plump, a little bit of char, and easy to peel.







Now for Pizza time! My wife is a bit of a baking sorceress and whipped up some really nice pizza dough. After letting it rise, and rolling it out, we threw the dough down on the pre-oiled grill (still set on high) for 30 seconds. Removing the dough from the grill, the grilled side becomes the base for your pizza toppings. At this point I slathered on some home made pesto (basil, pine nuts, parmesan, olive oil and pepper) as my base. Then put on some charred onion that I had blackened while grilling the prawns. Followed by leeks, spinach, the smoked scallops, and goats cheese. I then put the pizza back on the Weber after re-applying some oil to the grills. After 60 seconds on the grill I added the peeled spot prawns to the pizza. Let it cook for another 60 seconds and voila: Pizza is done. Here is the end result.







As the pizza continued to radiate heat for a few minutes off the grill the spinach wilted a bit more than it had in this photo. But by that point I was done with photographs and ready to dive in. The pizza turned out amazing. The dough was perfectly cooked with great grill lines from the cast iron grills. The toppings tasted fresh with a hint of char. And the scallops and prawns were warm, smokey, salty, and delicious. Definitely a pizza to remember.

Smoked meats + Pizza on the grill =Perfection. I highly encourage you all to try it.

Cheers & Happy Smoking
Rye


----------



## FishAndBeer (May 11, 2020)

That looks delicious!


----------



## Steve H (May 12, 2020)

That is a amazing looking pizza!


----------



## xray (May 12, 2020)

Wow that pizza looks awesome! I could go for a few slices!!

Did anyone chip a tooth on that shell in the middle?


----------



## forktender (Mar 8, 2021)

Good God that looks amazing two of my favorites foods pizza and seafood.

Spot prawns are the best shrimp on the planet by far the sweetest shrimp. We attach shrimp pots to our crab pots and soak them for a day to five days on the NorCal coast in 250' of water.


----------

